# HNL Airport and GO Airline



## Gerry (May 10, 2008)

I have booked on frequent miles 2 tickets to Hawaii HNL on Delta make that Continental is who they put me on.  Than purchased 2 tickets for my family, at las year prices which was a hugh savings.  From HNL we were suppose to go on Aloha Air, so had to go and purchase 4 tickets from HNL to Big Island on GO because Hawaiian Air wanted like $200.00 each round trip.  Go said they are not partnered with Continental so when I get to HNL I need to get my luggage from Continental, somehow find the GO airline go through security and recheck my luggage with them.  Is this correct and if so, how far is GO terminal from Continenal or Delta terminal as they are both in the same terminal at HNL.  Anyway help would be appreciated.  We are leaving on May 23rd to HGVC Waikoloa.

Gerry


----------



## Bill4728 (May 10, 2008)

Honalulu has 2 terminals one that handles flights off the islands and one for  inter-island flights. 
 So,  you'd may have to get your bags at the main terminal and take them to the inter island terminal via a shuttle bus. But I've never none it and I'm not sure if that how it is handled.

Edited to add: See below  I was wrong, there are three terminals at HNL Go is at the third terminal "the commuter terminal".


----------



## Palguy (May 10, 2008)

Unfortunately there is no baggage agreement between Continental and Go. You will need to retrieve your luggage at the main HNL terminal and take the wiki wiki shuttle to the *commuter terminal (not the inter-island terminal)*. You can exit the front of the terminal at the baggage claim area and catch the shuttle there. It is a short ride (2 minutes) to the commuter terminal and the lines are generally short there for TSA. I have done it once and it is an inconvenience, but in your case would be worth the price to me.


----------



## nonutrix (May 10, 2008)

About 18 months ago we got our bags from the baggage area from an American flight.  We then walked it to the other terminal to catch an Hawaiian flight.  We did this instead of checking it through because we hadf a long lay-over and wanted to get on an earlier flight.  The Go terminal is not in the same one as Hawaiian, but a smaller adjacent one.  Anyway, if you are traveling light, you shouldn't have any trouble walking or using the shuttle to get you and your bags to the Go! Terminal.  Just make sure you have allowed for the time to get your bags from baggage claim, walk to the other teminal (about 10 mins. max), or shuttle (about 3-5 mins.), check in at Go!, and go back through security.  The Go! check in is right at the gate to get on the plane.

I hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## Gerry (May 15, 2008)

Thanks to all, I did allow lots of time between flights, so it seems everything should be ok.  I appreciate the response and everyone's experience

Gerry


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Honalulu has 2 terminals one that handles flights off the islands and one for  inter-island flights.
> 
> So,  you'd may have to get your bags at the main terminal and take them to the inter island terminal via a shuttle bus. But I've never none it and I'm not sure if that how it is handled.





Palguy said:


> Unfortunately there is no baggage agreement between Continental and Go. You will need to retrieve your luggage at the main HNL terminal and take the wiki wiki shuttle to the *commuter terminal (not the inter-island terminal)*. You can exit the front of the terminal at the baggage claim area and catch the shuttle there. It is a short ride (2 minutes) to the commuter terminal and the lines are generally short there for TSA. I have done it once and it is an inconvenience, but in your case would be worth the price to me.



Palguy is correct.  There are *three* terminals at HNL - main, interisland, and commuter.  GO! is in the commuter terminal, but before you leave you might want to check the HNL airport website to verify location.  Teh space Aloha occupied in the interisland terminal is now available, and I suppose it's possible that GO! might relocate their.

You take a shuttle bus to reach the commuter terminal.  The HNL airport website gives information on catching shuttles.


----------



## jlr10 (May 15, 2008)

This is a short walk.  We have done with 3 people and 5 bags of luggage without any problem.  The commuter terminal is small and security lines are very short and quick.  You should have no problems with making the change.


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2008)

Here is a map of the Honolulu Airport.

When we flew Go! (actually, when we missed our Go! flight) we were directed to a gate in the Interisland Terminal.  A Go! employee met us there and escorted us out the door and across the tarmac to the Commuter Terminal waiting area.  We did not have to leave and reenter security and we were told it was faster than taking the shuttle.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 16, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Here is a map of the Honolulu Airport.
> 
> When we flew Go! (actually, when we missed our Go! flight) we were directed to a gate in the Interisland Terminal.  A Go! employee met us there and escorted us out the door and across the tarmac to the Commuter Terminal waiting area.  We did not have to leave and reenter security and we were told it was faster than taking the shuttle.



Denise: that route won't work for them because they have to manually transfer their luggage.  There's no way for them to avoid going back through security, and the best way for them to do that is using the shuttle to go from main terminal baggage claim to the commuter terminal.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Denise: that route won't work for them because they have to manually transfer their luggage.  There's no way for them to avoid going back through security, and the best way for them to do that is using the shuttle to go from main terminal baggage claim to the commuter terminal.



Hi Steve - We manually transferred our luggage, as well.  But we only had carry-ons - is that the difference?


----------



## PigsDad (May 16, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Steve - We manually transferred our luggage, as well.  But we only had carry-ons - is that the difference?



Exactly.  If you have checked luggage the baggage claim is outside of security, so you would have to re-enter.

Kurt


----------



## Icarus (May 16, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Steve - We manually transferred our luggage, as well.  But we only had carry-ons - is that the difference?



The baggage claim area at every airport I go through is outside the secure area. You usually walk through some sort of exit that says do not enter from the other direction.

If you don't need to go to the baggage claim area, you can remain inside the secure area.

-David


----------

